# Meet the Rescue Squad



## Rescue Squad (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm proud to introduce you to the rest of the Rescue Squad. They are an important part in rehabitating the scared and confused Shelties that come into our home. Not only do my three guide a new member of the pack they are also patient with new arrivals and give them a large amount of lattitude (for the first day or so) then it's business as usual.

Brandwyn's Castaway Heart (AKA Brandi)








Brandi is a four year old little girl. Her sole purpose in life is to preside over the pack and act the princess looking on with distain when they start any sheltie shenanegans. But being a Princess is a lot of work and she's always first in line at supper time...

Laird Rory McKadin (AKA Kadin)








Kadin is a two year old male. He was picked up as a stray in Miami Dade County at the tender age of one year. I adopted him at the age of eighteen months. He's the family clown. He hasn't met a dog or person that he doesn't just love and is a very good social director for the pack. He loves to start a game of tag or play keep away with his pack mates. A very active boy for sure.

My Confection in Lace (AKA Lacey)








Lacey came to me as a foster at the age of one year. She is a real stick of dynamite and had been in three homes before she came to me. I took one look at her and just fell in love with her. She is a tiny little thing and only weighs half what her sister and brother weigh but she makes up for her tiny size with a gigantic drive and determination for whatever she is doing. She is now 15 months old and has already accomplished more in the short time I've had her than any other dog I've owned.

All three dogs have earned their CGC and Brandi and Lacey are ready to compete in Rally-O to earn their titles. Kadin is working toward earning his CD and all of them will be showing for the first time at an AKC trial in April of 2009.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They are beautiful! We have also fostered in the past (terriers & spaniels), but our current doggies (a Cocker Spaniel and a Mini Schnauzer) don't like the house guests so we've had to stop for now....

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Your dogs look healthy and happy! Great luck to you with all the trials!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

It's a wonderful thing both you and your resident dogs are doing, helping the fosters get on their way. I spent 2 years fostering Labs and Lab Mixes but no longer do so as my 2 dogs don't enjoy the disruption of the delicate balance of my household. I still volunteer for Lab rescue in other ways, however. Your dogs are lovely. My aunt has a male Sheltie that is the love of her life.


----------

